# Jet Pipe



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I was in an antique store and looked at the offerings pipes an the $6 each pipe rack. They were all pretty much the usual suspects, assorted Kaywoodies, Graybows and Yellow Bowls. But one unusual pipe caught my attention...the Jet Pipe:










Still need to do some cleanup. Just did a quick job on it for starters. The markings read Jet Pipe/Century Old Briar/Italy, it has an oval bowl, a sharp metal point that will poke into your hand if you try to smoke it...but it looks so friggen cool!!!

Must be a product of the late 50s or 60s during the space race. It is just such an unusual shape I figured I would give it a new life.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice find.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't see one of those every day!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool and strange! Does the point screw off? Looks like a nose burner!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

FiveStar said:


> Cool and strange! Does the point screw off? Looks like a nose burner!


It is a nose burner. The point is glued in there and is surprisingly pointy. The drilling is off center and about a 1/4 way up the bowl, but it just looks so cool. I want to get a little Marvin the Martian figurine and stick him in the bowl


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Way cool.....coming from someone old enough to remember the "space-age".


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Saw another one on Ebay the other day. Same finish as mine. I wonder if they had rusticated versions. I can get a few more of them and use them to play Lawn Darts.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Too cool. Smoke it in your Airstream trailer.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I am not a pipe smoker but thats is just an awesome find


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! I saw the one you mentioned on eBay as well... I believe yours is nicer (and CERTAINLY is its QPR!).

I am quite fond also of the Medico Jet Stream, which reminds me of the old Cris Craft boats...


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

dajones said:


> Gorgeous! I saw the one you mentioned on eBay as well... I believe yours is nicer (and CERTAINLY is its QPR!).
> 
> I am quite fond also of the Medico Jet Stream, which reminds me of the old Cris Craft boats...


Now that you mention it, it reminds me of the Old mohagony Chris Craft boats as well. Very nice.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Although I am a cigar smoker, THAT is a really cool looking pipe!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Although I am a cigar smoker, THAT is a really cool looking pipe!


No reason you can't take a stroll on our side of town....I promise that the ground is TOTALLY flat. It doesn't slope at all.:mischief:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> No reason you can't take a stroll on our side of town....I promise that the ground is TOTALLY flat. It doesn't slope at all.:mischief:


 Go over to The Dark side? Hmmmm......


----------

